# Mega is coming back!!



## ithehappy (Jan 19, 2013)

Just read this news in Tech2 and I'm freaking happy. Was missing MU each and every day. 
*tech2.in.com/news/web-services/dotcom-says-new-site-legal-no-revenge-for-megaupload-saga/702842


----------



## thetechfreak (Jan 19, 2013)

Yeah hehe


----------



## d6bmg (Jan 19, 2013)

In a different way.


----------



## tanmaymohan (Jan 20, 2013)

It is launched 

and it is down now..

Due to server overload..

Source : Mega Goes Down As 250,000 Users Sign Up | TorrentFreak


----------



## Desmond (Jan 20, 2013)

THE RISE OF THE PHOENIX

I just read....hoping to make an account.

Update : Registered, but didn't get my mail. Any idea how long it takes?


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 20, 2013)

Yay!!


----------



## Flash (Jan 20, 2013)

*www.tech-wd.com/wd/wp-content/uploads/2013/01/mega.png



> About us:
> We are a dedicated group of technologists who were given the time, opportunity and Internet access to build an awesome cloud storage service that will help protect your privacy. We have programmed this Internet service from scratch in Auckland, New Zealand. *Unlike most of our competitors, we use a state of the art browser based encryption technology where you, not us, control the keys.* Our design group includes Kim Dotcom, Mathias Ortmann, Bram van der Kolk, and Finn Batato. Our CEO, industry veteran Tony Lentino, has experience running a renowned global domain registry. We hope you like it.



Lets see how it goes on!


----------



## bubusam13 (Jan 20, 2013)

One happy news after all these rapes, convictions. But I want them to take revenge. But I also like Media(aag) more because of download speed.


----------



## d6bmg (Jan 20, 2013)

And now its back. Hopefully it won't go down again.


----------



## ithehappy (Jan 20, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> THE RISE OF THE PHOENIX
> 
> I just read....hoping to make an account.
> 
> Update : Registered, but didn't get my mail. Any idea how long it takes?


I successfully registered last night, the mail came within 10 seconds.


----------



## ratul (Jan 20, 2013)

bubusam13 said:


> One happy news after all these rapes, convictions. But I want them to take revenge. But I also like Media(aag) more because of download speed.



haha, yeah, but Media(aag) is crap nowadays, every objectionable content is immediately deleted (movies i am talking about , and today, i can't find most of the content on mediafire i search for, which once used to be my favorite file sharing site..


----------



## Desmond (Jan 20, 2013)

ithehappy said:


> I successfully registered last night, the mail came within 10 seconds.



Probably because of the browser. The site was saying something about using Google Chrome.


----------



## d6bmg (Jan 20, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Probably because of the browser. The site was saying something about using Google Chrome.



I'm using & registered with Firefox, warning message came only once, then I checked the option which says something like 'no more warning'. 
And in my case registration mail came instantly.


----------



## bubusam13 (Jan 21, 2013)

ratul said:


> haha, yeah, but Media(aag) is crap nowadays, every objectionable content is immediately deleted (movies i am talking about , and today, i can't find most of the content on mediafire i search for, which once used to be my favorite file sharing site..



Yes you are right. Mediafire is itself on fire burning all our favorite contents. But what I miss most is torrific.com. torrific was awesome. I could download all my torrents through them. When will they be back ?


----------



## saifi2649 (Jan 21, 2013)

bubusam13 said:


> Yes you are right. Mediafire is itself on fire burning all our favorite contents. But what I miss most is torrific.com. torrific was awesome. I could download all my torrents through them. When will they be back ?


use zbigz.com


----------



## gameranand (Jan 21, 2013)

Good news.


----------



## ithehappy (Jan 21, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Probably because of the browser. The site was saying something about using Google Chrome.


Could be.
I registered from my mobile browser btw


----------



## Desmond (Jan 21, 2013)

Apparently, the problem happens to be with the email address I was using. I did not get any mail when registering with my Outlook address, but got it with my Gmail address. Looks like Micro$oft is not too pleased about MEGA


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jan 21, 2013)

lol. all pirates enjoy!!


----------



## Faun (Jan 21, 2013)

The worst flash based interface a site ever had.


----------



## kartikoli (Jan 21, 2013)

bubusam13 said:


> Yes you are right. Mediafire is itself on fire burning all our favorite contents. But what I miss most is torrific.com. torrific was awesome. I could download all my torrents through them. When will they be back ?



use furk.net or zbigz.com to transload torrents


----------



## tanmaymohan (Jan 21, 2013)

Media (aag) lol  

I m having problem uploading files to MEGA

It just says pending.......

Any1 ?


----------



## Skud (Jan 21, 2013)

Upon activating, shown this:-



> Your 2048-bit RSA public / private key pair is now being created.
> 
> *To strengthen the key, we have collected entropy from your mouse movements and keystroke timings.*



And then, "you are using an older browser, upgrade to Chrome" and offered me to download Chrome.

BTW, that older browser is Firefox 18.0.1.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 21, 2013)

good news for its fans


----------



## Desmond (Jan 21, 2013)

tanmaymohan said:


> Media (aag) lol
> 
> I m having problem uploading files to MEGA
> 
> ...



Yeah, I am facing the same thing. I thought that it was because I was at office and the proxy was responsible. Didn't try at home yet.


----------



## tanmaymohan (Jan 21, 2013)

it is not working at my home 

Uploading a 433kb file

6 mins passed  0% uploaded

download : temporary error


----------



## Vyom (Jan 21, 2013)

Well, its stuck while registering.
Looks like they couldn't keep up with the pace to expand the infrastructure with the demand.

Only natural!


----------



## axes2t2 (Jan 22, 2013)

I wonder which one of these is KimDotCom

*s7.postimage.org/r2msp3ror/about_us_silhouette.jpg


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Jan 22, 2013)

axes2t2 said:


> I wonder which one of these is KimDotCom
> 
> *s7.postimage.org/r2msp3ror/about_us_silhouette.jpg



the largest one, he is 6ft 7inches + fat.

WHOLLY SHEETES, 50GB OF FREE CLOUD? Omfg. kimverse is on a ROLL


----------



## amjath (Jan 22, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Apparently, the problem happens to be with the email address I was using. I did not get any mail when registering with my Outlook address, but got it with my Gmail address. Looks like Micro$oft is not too pleased about MEGA



I tried twice using live mail id did not get the confirmation mail  so not registered yet


----------



## hard_rock (Jan 22, 2013)

for the first time in the history of my internet life, I was able to register my first name alone as username....usually, I needed to added initials or my birthday at the end as just firstname was not available to register...

The site is very slow though...


----------



## d6bmg (Jan 22, 2013)

amjath said:


> I tried twice using live mail id did not get the confirmation mail  so not registered yet



Its might be due to mega server overload.
Check spam folder.


----------



## amjath (Jan 22, 2013)

i checked spam too dude  I registered twice with same email id  may be i should use some other email id


----------



## Vyom (Jan 22, 2013)

Tried to register two times last night. Failed both the times. Didn't receive email.
Today I tried with gmail. Got mail instantly. So looks like there's problem with live ID.

Anyway, this seems good:
*i.minus.com/jniLEZSe9Jhf2.png

2048 bit encryption


----------



## Skud (Jan 22, 2013)

Problem with rediff too.


----------



## Desmond (Jan 22, 2013)

Upload started, but stuck at 42%


----------



## Faun (Jan 22, 2013)

looks like you guys have to deal with the weight.


----------



## Skud (Jan 22, 2013)

BTW, what are you guys uploading which are taking so much time?


----------



## Desmond (Jan 22, 2013)

Just a 2 MB image. Its uploaded finally.


----------



## Vyom (Jan 22, 2013)

A file of less then an MB uploaded successfully, but couldn't download after numerous attempts. Says, "Error, retrying..."


----------



## Allu Azad (Jan 22, 2013)

i was able to register an account yesterday with a temporary mail id . just checking . It went fine .

Site has no problem when browsing in Maxthon .


----------



## amjath (Jan 22, 2013)

Kim wouldn't have expected sooooo much traffic I guess


----------



## ithehappy (Jan 23, 2013)

Uploading seems fine. A 25 mb file took around 4-5 mins, at ~90 kb/s. But they keep insisting to use Chrome!


----------



## d6bmg (Jan 23, 2013)

Vyom said:


> 2048 bit encryption



Do you think it really is there?? I don't think so..


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Jan 23, 2013)

Vyom said:


> Tried to register two times last night. Failed both the times. Didn't receive email.
> Today I tried with gmail. Got mail instantly. So looks like there's problem with live ID.
> 
> Anyway, this seems good:
> ...



hahahahah yeah well dont get too happy. its not that difficult to crack 



d6bmg said:


> Do you think it really is there?? I don't think so..



yeah it is, after getting screwed by the anti-piracy people hes making sure that the anonymity of the uploader and the web server location is secure. and totally secure.

Just How Strong is 2048-bit SSL Certificate Encryption?

*www.engadget.com/2010/03/09/1024-bit-rsa-encryption-cracked-by-carefully-starving-cpu-of-ele/

*www.bit-tech.net/news/bits/2010/01/13/researchers-crack-768-bit-rsa/1


----------



## amruth kiran (Jan 23, 2013)

but i thought "mega" was "LEGAL" ...??


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Jan 23, 2013)

amruth kiran said:


> but i thought "mega" was "LEGAL" ...??



it is.... like last time


----------



## Desmond (Jan 24, 2013)

amruth kiran said:


> but i thought "mega" was "LEGAL" ...??



It is legal. This time however, they will not be liable for what data the users upload and that will solely be the uploader's responsibility.


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Jan 24, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> It is legal. This time however, they will not be liable for what data the users upload and that will solely be the uploader's responsibility.



how is that possible? ..z.


----------



## Desmond (Jan 24, 2013)

NoasArcAngel said:


> how is that possible? ..z.



That means that the users upload data at their own risk. If anything is found to be objectionable, it will probably be blocked.

PS: Will have to read their new Terms and Conditions.


----------



## Shah (Jan 24, 2013)

Just registered at Mega and uploaded a file. I love its theme. They've done a nice work in designing the template.


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Jan 24, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> That means that the users upload data at their own risk. If anything is found to be objectionable, it will probably be blocked.
> 
> PS: Will have to read their new Terms and Conditions.



then why the hell are they providing 2048 bit encryption?...


----------



## tanmaymohan (Jan 24, 2013)

Now the site is working

uploading fine at 60kb/sec

Uploaded lots of content to my beloved online storage


----------



## Faun (Jan 24, 2013)

NoasArcAngel said:


> then why the hell are they providing 2048 bit encryption?...



Actually the data stored at their server  will be encrypted with your 2048 bit key. So even though you might have uploaded warez to their server, they won't be able to see the content of data. Essentially that spares them of any legal action against them even if some goes to see through their HDDs because the data will be encrypted.


----------



## Shah (Jan 24, 2013)

Faun said:


> Actually the data stored at their server  will be encrypted with your 2048 bit key. So even though you might have uploaded warez to their server, they won't be able to see the content of data. Essentially that spares them of any legal action against them even if some goes to see through their HDDs because the data will be encrypted.



What an idea sir ji!!


----------



## kbar1 (Jan 25, 2013)

Faun said:


> Actually the data stored at their server  will be encrypted with your 2048 bit key. So even though you might have uploaded warez to their server, they won't be able to see the content of data. Essentially that spares them of any legal action against them even if some goes to see through their HDDs because the data will be encrypted.



Actually, Ars Technica found some interesting "features" which may compromise your innocence if you're uploading pirated stuff. 

Firstly, Mega claims that they do not know what content you upload. However, their servers check for redundancy (deduplication). So if you uploaded the same file as another guy, only one copy will be stored. But this begs the question: how will they know if the files are identical? 

During startup, when it is generating your 2048-bit RSA key, apparently JavaScript's inbuilt random number generator is used. And computers by themselves can't do random stuff. It is only pseudo-random, and can be reverse-engineered if the likes of FBI were so inclined. Also, when the site claims that it has collected keyboard/mouse entropy, it is still reading those moves. So, most people won't jiggle their KBs/mice.

Your files themselves are encrypted with AES-128. The 2048-bit key is used when you send files or messages to other users.

Password is not changeable. If you lose it, you lose your files.

Link: [arstechnica.com]


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Jan 25, 2013)

Faun said:


> Actually the data stored at their server  will be encrypted with your 2048 bit key. So even though you might have uploaded warez to their server, they won't be able to see the content of data. Essentially that spares them of any legal action against them even if some goes to see through their HDDs because the data will be encrypted.



yes i understand that, i know what you are saying .. but what i am asking is that *isnt that already implied in the terms and conditions* ? ? that you will not be allowed to upload warez and pirated media? i think thats the reason why megaupload was shut down in the first place.



kbar1 said:


> Actually, Ars Technica found some interesting "features" which may compromise your innocence if you're uploading pirated stuff.
> 
> Firstly, Mega claims that they do not know what content you upload. However, their servers check for redundancy (deduplication). So if you uploaded the same file as another guy, only one copy will be stored. But this begs the question: how will they know if the files are identical?
> 
> ...



thats what i thought, 2048 bit encrpted files will not only take a lot of processing power to achieve, also it will occupy lots of storage.


----------



## Flash (Jan 25, 2013)

So, this time it's entirely on "User's responsibility".

1.How would they know if the uploaded content is pirated or not?
2.Is there any setting that can make the uploaded content as "Private"?


----------

